# Getting in Shape For Deer Season



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a thread about getting or staying in shape for deer season. Post your activities, progress, goals, etc on here.

Where I'm at is I've decided that it's time to get serious about getting in shape. Not just for deer season but for life.

Last year I dropped from 275 to 228, but since the beginning of this year I've slipped back into some bad habits, and as of this morning I'm now back at 250.

This time around I've decided that I'm going to shoot for something challenging, while also putting into place some changes that I intend to make permanent. My long term goal is to stay in the 205 range, but in the short term I want to once again have the experience of stepping on the scale and seeing the first number be a 1. Haven't had that experience since I was 19.

The first 15 lbs will come off quickly, so it basically boils down to that final 36. I've scoped it out and believe that it's reasonable to lose an average of 2.5 to 3 lbs per week from early June through August. 

In the next 100 days my goal is to lose 51 lbs, with the expectation of weighing in at 199 on September 1st.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> This is a thread about getting or staying in shape for deer season. Post your activities, progress, goals, etc on here.
> 
> Where I'm at is I've decided that it's time to get serious about getting in shape. Not just for deer season but for life.
> 
> ...


That seems a bit light for you Jeff(199#'s). What are you 6'2 or 3 or so? I've hovered between 224 and 226 for the last 10 yrs. Doesn't matter what I do or what I eat I stay pretty much the same. I wouldn't mind dropping about 25#'s so I might join you in this quest. We ain't getting any younger and that's for sure.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll take 15-20 lbs, I could use the addition and it'll help you towards your goal. Between trapping, walking the dogs and household projects, I seem to always have enough exercise. When I was working (computer desk job) I would gain a little weight in the winters until I took up trapping.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm gonna join this challenge also. I just got back from the store with some slimfast. Don't make fun of it, I actually like the taste. But because I haven't been working and this past winter, I put on 25 pounds. I'm only 5'10 and have stayed around 160-170 for years, now I'm almost up to 190. 

This might not seem like a lot to some people, but when I was in high school I was over weight. Now that I've been putting on weight again, my self-esteem has really taken a hit. I have a pile of clothes I want to wear again eventually.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm selling my Quality Dairy stock TODAY!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

Last year was the best shape I've been in in years, not the lightest, just the best shape. I was competing in triathlons (3) and was hovering around the 240# mark and felt great. By the first of February I was back to 265#.
I'm now at 255# and headed south. While I'm not doing the training, I am using an elliptical machine 2-3 times a week for 30 minutes each session. I'm also laying off the soda, donuts, etc. and spending a lot of time outside hunting and doing habitat work.
My niece and her husband (he's a doctor) are "life coaches" with Medifast and her dad (my BIL) lost 27# in just 3 weeks and is still losing. My wife wants to give it a go...so stay tuned.:lol:
Good for you Jeff! FWIW, I haven't seen 199# since the third trimester.

Big T (soon to be, not so Big T)


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> That seems a bit light for you Jeff(199#'s). What are you 6'2 or 3 or so? I've hovered between 224 and 226 for the last 10 yrs. Doesn't matter what I do or what I eat I stay pretty much the same. I wouldn't mind dropping about 25#'s so I might join you in this quest. We ain't getting any younger and that's for sure.


I'm 6'4, so the 199 is a little agressive, but for some reason that number has gotten me fired up, so that is my mission. That's just the short term though - important thing is the long term, and I really don't want to spend any more of my life above 210.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

diztortion said:


> Now that I've been putting on weight again, my self-esteem has really taken a hit. I have a pile of clothes I want to wear again eventually.


That's definitely part of what's kicking me into gear. I had picked up some new clothes last fall once I got under 230, but yesterday the only thing that would fit ok for church was one of my fat man shirts that I hadn't worn in almost a year. I was disgusted with myself all day and decided that I've had enough. Decided it's time to go in a new direction.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm selling my Quality Dairy stock TODAY!!!!:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Last year was the best shape I've been in in years, not the lightest, just the best shape. I was competing in triathlons (3) and was hovering around the 240# mark and felt great. By the first of February I was back to 265#.
> I'm now at 255# and headed south. While I'm not doing the training, I am using an elliptical machine 2-3 times a week for 30 minutes each session. I'm also laying off the soda, donuts, etc. and spending a lot of time outside hunting and doing habitat work.
> ...


I think your triathlon focus is a really exciting one, in that it's a very challenging pursuit and the results are easily measurable so that you can have that sense of progress.

Long term I've gotta get a better plan in place for January through April. That's always the time of year when I'm least active and most prone towards junk food.

Here's my plan for the summer:

1) Fresh juice in the morning. Drink water only throughout the rest of the day. 
2) No fried foods or sweets (ice cream, cookies, etc)
3) Limit meat consumption to once/day. 
4) P90X ab session followed by full body weight workout Monday, Wednesday, and Friday mornings. Walk around the track after lifting.
5) Walk as much as possible during normal daily routine - parking at the far end of the parking lot, take the stairs instead of elevator, etc
6) Bicycle a minimum of once/week on a non weight lifting day


----------



## Dr. Steelhead (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm pretty much in the same boat as a lot of you guys. I want to take off the weight before fall. A really good goal is to lose 2 lbs a week. They say that's the ideal amount to lose and still keep your body "healthy". A few years ago I dropped 50 lbs in 5 1/2 months. I watched what I ate and did one hour of cardio a day(exercise bike 2x a day). I felt great. Of course over the last few years I gained some of the wieght back and now it's time to lose it again. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

its gotta be easy, no matter what you do, or it won't stick.

I'm 6' 3.5", and weigh 202 - 205 lbs, depending upon the day.

i try to get at least 30 minutes of exercise at least 6 days a week. they make me take an hour lunch at work, so i work out during lunch. of course, i'm fortunate to have access to a shower.

i begin each workout with pushups and modified crunches, as many as i can do.

then, 3 days a week i run 4-5 miles. 3 days a week i do stairs in the building i work at for 1/2 hour. depending upon the type of stair routine i'm doing - i get between 64-80 stories done in 1/2 hour.

i then finish each workout with pushups and crunches.

a couple of months before season, i'll add some additional resistance training - lunges, squats, etc - that focus on the mass muscle groups. most of this i do intentionally without weights - just using the resistance of my body weight.

food wise - i limit my calories during the week - eat oatmeal (sometimes with apple, tsp of peanut butter melted in), or some other bran cereal for breakfast. a modest lunch - maybe a 6" chicken breast sub (without a ton of mayo, etc on it), a piece of fruit, maybe a little yogurt. its crucial for me to split my lunch - i don't eat any more, i just split it in half and eat half at 10:am, half at 2:00 pm. keeps me from getting hungry and over-indulging. dinner - i eat something sensible, lean meat (like venison), salad, vegetable.

limit my alcohol to no more than 1-2 glasses of red wine a day.

saturdays i let loose a little more and indulge some of the good stuff.

i look at it like this. i'll be 36 this fall. i'm never gonna be ripped again, and quite frankly, i don't have the desire to put in that kind of time. i quit working out with weights some time ago because it gave me an excuse - i could say - "well, i'm on vacation, i don't have my weights so i can't work out, etc". well, i can run and do resistance training with body weight ANYWHERE, and anytime. it takes some time, but your body gets used to the activity and diet, and more importantly, comes to expect it.

i've maintained this body weight and exercise level for several years now. i'm pretty confident that i should be able to keep it up indefinitely. i don't worry about how many pushups i can do or how fast i can run a mile in, i simply do it and be content with the fact that i got it done.

by the way - even at that weight - i'm reminded at my annual physical that for someone my height and age, i'm considered overweight. i need to get below 197 to not be overweight, and my ideal weight is supposed to be 187. supposedly, according to the doctor's chart, i could go down to 165 before being considered "underweight". i'm not sure i buy into the numbers that they throw out there. i don't feel as though i'm overweight.

big thing too is to not get discouraged when you have a set back. everyone has bad days - can't get a workout in, birthday cake at work, etc. just don't "justify" being worse because you were bad. used to be i'd have a piece of cake at work, feel like i blew my diet, so figured what the hell, i'd have a bad dinner as well. don't try to totally deprive yourself of all things bad - or eventually you'll break and really regress. moderation is key.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

btw, this routine served me well last year on an 8 day elk hunt in New Mexico. started the trip carrying 63 lbs of gear, at elevations ranging from 8500 ft to 11,000 ft. 

heading to montana this year in search of birds/fish/antelope. looking forward to it. goals like this give you a reason to stay focused.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Great topic. Being in shape in my opinion is one of the best scent eliminator products out there. Activated carbon suits, scent eliminator spray and the like don't matter much when you are sweatting gallons on your way to the stand.
Being in shape will make for an easier trek to the stand and less sweatting. 
I weighed 175 lbs 10 years ago when my wife and I started dating. I peaked out about 3 weeks ago at 218 lbs. Started a diet and running program 3 weeks ago and I am down to 212 lbs. Goal is 180 by Oct 1.

So there it is. 180 lbs by Oct 1. Lets all post our goals and track our results and help support one another to reach our goal.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

radiohead said:


> Great topic. Being in shape in my opinion is one of the best scent eliminator products out there. Activated carbon suits, scent eliminator spray and the like don't matter much when you are sweatting gallons on your way to the stand.
> Being in shape will make for an easier trek to the stand and less sweatting.
> I weighed 175 lbs 10 years ago when my wife and I started dating. I peaked out about 3 weeks ago at 218 lbs. Started a diet and running program 3 weeks ago and I am down to 212 lbs. Goal is 180 by Oct 1.
> 
> So there it is. 180 lbs by Oct 1. Lets all post our goals and track our results and help support one another to reach our goal.


I'm going for NS's weight but with an additional 15 oz for a 199# and 15oz. Wouldn't want to show up the guy who started the thread.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

We should plan a 5K or 10K M-S.com Run late in August so we can all get together and run together to celebrate our accomplishments.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

radiohead said:


> We should plan a 5K or 10K M-S.com Run late in August so we can all get together and run together to celebrate our accomplishments.


My knees might be up to a brisk 5 or 10K walk but running is pretty much out of the question. You guys can save me a spot at the finish line though.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I drink beer when I feel like it. Eat anything that looks good- although I don't like candy. Exercise through golf (walking), hockey, and softball. If you count carrying around 2 young kids as exercise, you can count that too I guess. Have weighed 170-175 for the past 7 years.

Ahhhhh, to be 25. :evil: 

Good luck guys. The first guy to pose standing behind a dead deer pulling their camo pants 6 inches out in front of their waste gets 10 extra points in the deer contest.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Ted...this will be your job for the runners at the finish line (question is will any be left by the time we finish the race? ):












Michihunter said:


> My knees might be up to a brisk 5 or 10K walk but running is pretty much out of the question. You guys can save me a spot at the finish line though.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

radiohead said:


> Ted...this will be your job for the runners at the finish line (question is will any be left by the time we finish the race? ):


I think you might want to do some speed training if that's the case


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

> used to be i'd have a piece of cake at work, feel like i blew my diet, so figured what the hell, i'd have a bad dinner as well. don't try to totally deprive yourself of all things bad - or eventually you'll break and really regress. moderation is key.


I'm not on a diet, it just a way of life. I can't be good all the time, but don't be that bad. Keeping things in moderation is the key.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome thread. I'm a youngster and in good shape but from helping friends of the family and such with similar goals the biggest things that will take weight off quickly are:
- stop drinking pop (or wean yourself off it)
- cut back on booze consumption. a beer or 2 won't hurt but 3+ daily adds up quick.
- Knock the bad food out of your diet. This doesn't necessarily mean sweets. Dark chocolate for example is actually pretty healthy as long as you aren't eating a pound at a time. Focus on fresh food especially now that it's summer and there is local stuff available.
- Make a goal to eat a vegetarian meal once or twice a week. The body only needs 4 oz of meat a day unless you are a professional athlete or heavy lifting etc.
- Limit bread and other heavy carb foods. People with diabetes seem to be limited to a slice of bread worth of carbs a meal (at least in strict cases). These carbs all turn into sugar. So knock out carbs and sugars. 
- EXERCISE. Sounds like everyone wants to be healthy for the remainder of their lives, myself included. Eating right doesn't guarantee anything. Gotta keep the hearts healthy boys. An intense lifting workout burns as many calories as a run. So even if you have to do pushups for a half hour, do it. Get the heart rate up. I do them at lunch when I have no other time. 
For myself setting goals like a race, or other event where I have to perform is key. Kayak, join a mens league in anything aerobic, swim if you have bad joints. 

You guys have all the stories and make hunting way better than it would be if us young guys were alone out there. We like having you guys around. Good luck


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Portion control is a big factor. Saw a guy for the first time in a while over the weekend and he lost a lot of weight. I asked him what he changed to his diet and he said nothing in terms of foods, he just exercised portion control, keeping all portions to no bigger than the size of his fist.



buck37 said:


> I'm not on a diet, it just a way of life. I can't be good all the time, but don't be that bad. Keeping things in moderation is the key.


----------



## greencreekx181 (Jan 21, 2010)

i get in shape for deer season by throwing a 150 pound sack on my shoulder and walking up and down the stairs . this makes all the bags of bait seem lite by october. at 5-11 and 310 i know i could croak at any time but by staying active i seem to have better cardio fitnes than my skinny couch potato freinds. i think all hunters should at least go for long fast walks if possible so they dont over stress there hearts if they have to drag or carry a deer.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

buck37 said:


> I'm not on a diet, it just a way of life. I can't be good all the time, but don't be that bad. Keeping things in moderation is the key.


that's exactly it. diets fail. has to be a way of life.

another tip i've found to be useful.. most of us don't get the fiber we need. a glass of metamucil before lunch and dinner gets us the fiber as well as having the effect of soaking up some space in your stomach before a meal to keep you from over-indulging.


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

An m-s 5/10k sounds like a lot of fun! There are a lot of August races maybe pick one to all do? 
I don't have a weight loss goal, just have to get back on a training regimen. I broke my foot last year during a marathon, blew my whole gun season and I have been lacking the motivation to get out and run. A 10k would be perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll join in I really need to shed more than a few pounds. Not just for the upcoming season but for my health. I will be looking to drop at least 30 by the time gun season starts but that isnt all that i need to loose. So good luck to all of you and hope the pounds come off fast


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Lots of good advice so far. Here is my 2 cents for what it's worth (I am a dietitian and deal with wt loss everyday at work)

Mypyramid.gov is a good resource that can give you a well rounded eating plan. It also has a place where you can plug in your ht, wt, and age to determine how many calories you need each day.

Once you determine how many calories you need each day, cut out 500 each day to lose one pound per week (there are 3500 calories per pound of fat). The best way to accomplish this is to cut back on the calories you take in and to increase the calories you burn each day. 

You will burn about 100 calories for every mile you walk/run.

Losing 1-2# per week is a healthy rate to lose.

You can lose wt on any diet, the key is keeping it off. Focus on making small lifestyle changes you can maintain the rest of your life. You are better off losing a 1/2 pound per week and taking two years to reach your goal than you are to lose a quick 30# only to gain it all back. there are lots of gimmiks out there. 

Don't drink your calories.

Don't skip meals. 

Carbohydrates are our main source of energy--think of it as putting gas in your tank. Try to make half of your carbs whole grain. Eat more fruit, whole grain bread, etc and less pop, twizzlers, etc. Too many carbs doesn't make us gain wt--too many calories do 

It doesn't matter where your extra calories come from--fat, carbohydrates, protein--if you eat more than you burn you will gain wt. 

Most of us get plenty of protein in our diet--no need to supplement. 

Always better getting the things we need from the foods we eat--supplements are expensive and big business.

Exercise is very important--helps to burn calories and increase our metabolism. Weight training and flexibility are important, but if I had limited time and wanted to lose wt I would focus on cardiovascular. 

Try keeping a food diary for a day or two--right down everything you eat for the day and plug it into MyTracker on the Mypyarmid site--it will tell you just how many calories you are getting. Most of us get way more than we think. 

Watch portions.

Read food labels and restarant nutrition info. Be sure to check serving size when reading labels. 

Once you have reached your goal be sure to weigh in once per week.

Good luck.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Being 6'2'', I weigh in between 205-210lbs daily. It's amazing to step on the scale each and every day and correlate the 1-2lbs fluctuation with the meals consumed the previous few days.

After a couple days of multiple small meals consisting of dairy, protein and some carbs, I'll weigh 205. When the wife and I go for pizza or takeout and grocery shop (damn those chips and cookies she buys!), I'll be tipping 210 a couple days later.

My hunting diet of string cheese and yogurt, followed by a post hunt protein laden meal got me down to 202lbs after the first two weeks of the season last year. I plan to really hit the weights and pound the pavement behind my little guy in the stroller this summer and hit the magical 199 as well.

I'll say good luck to everyone with a healthy lifestyle goal for the summer/fall. Now's definitely the time to get started. Fresh greens, fruits, and 16 hours of sunlight make a perfect combination for losing that winter flab. (Also, it'll be nice to flash some abs at the wife when dropping hints about buying that new scope/stand/whatever!)


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

By the sounds of some of you, its a good thing "round" is a shape.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Someone mentioned _when_ they eat. During college I got certified as a trainer and one thing that has lasted all these years is when and how I eat. I can be a creature of habit. I eat a banana most days for breakfast (after working out) and eat another one around 10:30. Lunch around noon. I eat another piece of fruit around 4-5 and dinner sometime between 7-8PM when I get home from work or finish chores. Weekdays I eat 5 times per day, weekends are a bit harder because I'm usually outdoors working. Eating something small between meals is important. It helps keep metabalism going and you don't need to eat as much at the bigger meal since your not as hungry. It may seem counter-intuitive but...

Cardio is important but never forget that the more muscle you have the easier it is to burn fat while doing it. When possible I'll weight train for 20-30 minutes and then do cardio for 20 minutes afterward. The order is important for reasons too long to get into, let's just say it's the most efficient way to burn fat. It's also more efficient to do it in the AM if it's possible.

This thread is chock full of useful and inspiring information! We're all in it for different reasons with varying degrees of committment and time constraints. The main thing is to make the change in lifestyle. I'll never forget my moment of commitment. I was in college and saw a cat I used to wrestle with. He was a bean-pole in HS and had these big ol' guns in college. It pissed me off that I had gotten soft and this dude was in peak shape! 20+ years later and I've never stopped working out so that I can still eat things I love in moderation.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

hunting man said:


> By the sounds of some of you, its a good thing "round" is a shape.


:lol::lol:!! Ain't that the truth?


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sunday Chest and shoulders and abbs 
Monday yoga and hockey
Tuesday Arms and abbs
wednesday cardio 1hr 
thursday legs and back and abbs and hockey
friday off day
saturday cardio 1hr and sometimes more hockey.

This has been my routine the last 2 months. I eat well, no cookies or pies, lots of protein, and veggies. I have actually gained weight, more than likely muscle weight. 6'3 210 #s


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

A lot of good info here fellas. Keep it coming. 

But I will say this as well - my challenge over the past 15 years hasn't been lack of info or understanding of what to do. Instead it's been a lack of desire and willpower to do what I know I should do. For example, when we order pizza I know that it would make sense to have some salad and eat a few pieces of pizza at a sensible pace while drinking some water. It's just that it's a lot more fun to eat garlic cheese bread instead of salad, devour eight pieces of pizza in the time that a normal person would be starting their 2nd and slurp down 40-50 ounces of Coke in the process. I'm here to tell you I am an expert when it comes to bad eating habits . Feeling pretty confident in this new direction though -I think I have a fairly solid strategy in place of how to replace the bad habits with good ones. 

Main reason I started this thread is to create public accountability. It's easy to give up on a private goal. But I know that by putting it out here in public it puts some positive pressure into place, because I know that if I don't follow through with the plan I'll end taking a lot of grief from some of you when I see you this summer or fall. I like the extra motivation that creates.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok, so Dec of last year is was 205 and as of today i am 177. I started to eat less. Not watch what I eat, I still eat what I want just less. Then I started doing push-up,pull-ups, and sit-ups 2-3 times a day. When It is nice out I ride my bike. I have a cart that you tow behind your bike that my son rides in, he likes it and that keeps me going. I try for 30-50 miles a week, 10 miles at a time. It takes about 1 hour to do the 10 miles.

Now I am not going for a goal weight, but more of a "look" no more poney keg for me.

Good luck to you all. 

Oh ya the push-ups and pull-ups really help pulling back the bow and holding it longer.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sorry about introducing you to the awesome pizza NS 

FWIW, when I was hunting Colorado, I'd start running in April for cardio build up. After some reading I switched to jumping rope and believe it is a much better work out.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

One thing that I have noticed is once you get a good regimen going you will feel guilty when you skip a day. At least I do any how. Getting started is the hardest part. Working 10 hours then coming home and for me I have to workout right away, any down time more than 20 minutes and I usually give into rest and relaxation time. I usually check in here at MS for about 10 or 15 min then its go time. By the way I just got done.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm pretty big into cycling, and once I've got a turkey on the ground I usually start getting serious about logging the miles on the road bike. With the early warmup this spring I was able to start earlier than usual, but as of now I still seem to be carrying some of my winter weight around. I will ride a lot of miles this summer leading up to bow season, which is usually when I'm at my lowest weight of the year. Last summer I had about 70 hours in the saddle and was able to drop about 20 lbs or so just from eating better and riding. If you want a low impact workout that burns a lot of calories, jump on your bike and go for a brisk 5-10 mile ride. Mix this with a little weight training and you'll be going into deer season feeling good!


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I pretty much gave up regular soda and went to diet soda. This was my Dr's suggestion due to my high triglycerides, but my other blood work was good. His thought was too much sugar was contributing to the problem. 
Also, I still eat the same stuff I did in the past but I only allow myself one plate. Now that plate can get pretty full but I don't get seconds. Kind of makes it tough during the holidays and with cookouts. 

Just with those two changes I dropped nearly 15#. I was drinking four or five regular sodas a day @ 150 cal each. Losing 600 + calories a day surely made a difference.

BTY - I'm running a 5K with my 10 year old daughter Thursday. She running at a clip of a little less than an 11 min/mile. Hope I can keep up!!!


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I tend to try and bulk up during the summer (with muscle mass) since I'm a thinner guy. I usually lose a bit of weight when I go out deer hunting because I'm out there all the time so I'm not getting the calorie intake that I should be. 

I am eating around 3000-3500 calories right now while lifting heavy at the gym.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm tryin to get in shape too. Not just for deer season, but I will be starting a new job here in a couple months and I want to be in shape for that because if not I won't be getting any exercise sitting in a truck all day. I'm 6'3 and as of recently I tippped at over 200#s. Haven't weighed that much in 6 years. I like the 175-185 range for myself personally. 

I just don't know how to work out. I would just not eat for like two weeks and I would drop real quick. I know that's not smart, but I love to eat, I smoke, and really don't know the proper way to exercise or what does what to lose weight, so not eating seemed like the best option at the time.

I'm thinking doing push ups and crunches 3 times a day at 10 reps. Than maybe 10 pull-ups, and run some stairs to get in a total of 60-40 stairs. Change the reps every week and get higher.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Public accountability is a huge motivator. For those that have trouble getting motivated find a workout partner. Wives and girlfriends are good bets because they usually want someone to go with anyway, and it doubles as "bonding" time so they are happy anyway. After that I think it would be a good idea to use this thread to find people to workout with. If you are a beginner, find some other beginners nearby, intermediates get together, etc. If you don't like running or swimming, maybe get a basketball game or other sports game together where you are on the move.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

radiohead said:


> Weighed myself 3 times yesterday....once when I woke up, once in the afternoon and once late at night. Between 208-209 all 3 times. Down almost 10 lbs.
> I don't feel it yet or see it. I did have 2 people in the last 2 days who don't know that I am actively trying to lose weight comment that I look like I have lost a little weight, so that is good.
> Getting more used to the dietary changes. I actually convinced myself that this this salad with almonds, craisans and a little vinegar and oil, and the cup of nonfat yogart mixed with granola that I had for lunch tastes good


I've been eating a lot of nonfat yogurt instead of eating sweets like ice cream and cake. I mix vanilla and strawberry together. It's not bad like that..


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I have started mixing in some lowfat granola....actually makes it better and quite filling.



diztortion said:


> I've been eating a lot of nonfat yogurt instead of eating sweets like ice cream and cake. I mix vanilla and strawberry together. It's not bad like that..


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Only day 4 for me but i just hit the scale and i am down 4 lbs. Been paying attention to what i eat and skipping the fast food at lunch and cut back my portion size at home...

190 here i come! Keep it up guys
tjstebb


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

diztortion said:


> After week one..
> 
> Starting weight - 190
> Week one - 184


Week two - 183


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

You're going in the right direction.
Keep it up!



diztortion said:


> Week two - 183


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Several hours of foodplotting and habitat work on Koz bow's property yesterday probably didn't offset the incredible, high cholesterol, feast we took part in on Friday night, but man was it good.ne_eye:
I'll be back on the elliptical tomorrow!

Big(ger) T


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Down 9 lbs after 2 weeks.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> November Sunrise said:
> 
> 
> > Down 9 lbs after 2 weeks.


You go Dude!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

The weekend before last I was down 12#'s. Since then I've gained 5 of them back for a net loss of 7#'s so far.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Been scrolling through a lot of the posts on here.....Good job to everyone!!!! Keep at it


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

How does venison compare to other meats for a healthy diet?


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

mustang72 said:


> How does venision compare to other meats for a healthy diet?


 
Venison is a very lean meat. A 4 oz. serving has roughly 175 calories and 3.5 grams of fat. It is about 1/3 the calories and fat of the same size piece of beef. It also has a good amount of protein in it. Don't wreck it with sauces and marinades though, you well destroy the healthyness of it.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just hit 750 miles on my bike last night. At 52 I much prefer wheels to running although since I got the bright idea to try a triathlon I'm running 3 days a week and swimming another 3. I love the workout I get in the pool. When I started I felt like I was going to drown but I'm up to a mile a session. This time of year I lift some but not as often as in the winter. At 6' 2" and 210 I have my body fat down to 12% and will be under 10% by the end of the summer. There is no magic pill. Just focus and determination.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Skibum said:


> Just hit 750 miles on my bike last night. At 52 I much prefer wheels to running although since I got the bright idea to try a triathlon I'm running 3 days a week and swimming another 3. I love the workout I get in the pool. When I started I felt like I was going to drown but I'm up to a mile a session. This time of year I lift some but not as often as in the winter. At 6' 2" and 210 I have my body fat down to 12% and will be under 10% by the end of the summer. There is no magic pill. Just focus and determination.


You brought up a great point-= Body fat. Thought some of you might appreciate a calculator so here's 6 different ways to do so: http://www.linear-software.com/online.html


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Got back from my bike ride and I seen 29 deer. When you see that it makes riding the bike fun.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

this thread is awesome! you guys are trying to lose weight im trying to gain it!

i got real sick.... i graduated the academy at 185... got sick my 1st couple months on graves dropped down to 163.... a month has gone by and im up to 173!!! 10 lbs in a month! eating as much as i can and working out whenever im not working 0T which usually conistitutes my days off! i want to get back up to at least 185 if not around 190!!!

i wish you guys the best of luck if you wish me the luck!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Michihunter said:


> You brought up a great point-= Body fat. Thought some of you might appreciate a calculator so here's 6 different ways to do so: http://www.linear-software.com/online.html


The focus should be on fitness not just weight. I highly recommend the use of a heart rate monitor as well. It can be eye opening to help understand how your body is responding and where your fitness level is at. Though it seems counter intuitive often you acheive better results in improving fitness by reducing the intensity for some workouts. A HRM can help you understand the different zones and how to use them to optimize your workouts. For us older guys I also highly recommend the book *Younger Next Year*" by Chris Crowley. It's an easy read that helps explain the evolutionary biology of what our bodies need and why and the biochemistry on how they respond to excercise in laymans terms.


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

whatisup02 said:


> Got back from my bike ride and I seen 29 deer. When you see that it makes riding the bike fun.


Good Point! I'm running 20+/- miles a week and almost each run can also double as a scouting trip. :coolgleam 

Yesterday morning I got a short look at a decent buck (1 of 3 bucks - 11 total deer) when I started my run heading south. Last night I followed up with a short sit on the food plot I saw him in that morning and he showed up again only this time with 2 1.5s- he looks like a nice 3.5-4.5 deer. I'm not too good at predicting antler growth but I'm thinking he's the 145" I missed last year on the same part of my farm. (If not he has the same 20"+ spread) Looks like were setting up for round 2!:coolgleam

For the record- I weighed myself this morning (every wed is weigh-in)
Today: 230.4
Feburary 15th 2010: 279.9


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

HunterHawk said:


> this thread is awesome! you guys are trying to lose weight im trying to gain it!
> 
> i got real sick.... i graduated the academy at 185... got sick my 1st couple months on graves dropped down to 163.... a month has gone by and im up to 173!!! 10 lbs in a month! eating as much as i can and working out whenever im not working 0T which usually conistitutes my days off! i want to get back up to at least 185 if not around 190!!!
> 
> i wish you guys the best of luck if you wish me the luck!


Getting in shape is the theme and although you may be the only one trying to gain weight, it's for the purpose of getting into shape. I wish you alll the luck in the world and welcome you to the thread. Good luck to you HH.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Michihunter said:


> Getting in shape is the theme and although you may be the only one trying to gain weight, it's for the purpose of getting into shape. I wish you alll the luck in the world and welcome you to the thread. Good luck to you HH.


HH raises a good point. If your goal is to build muscle mass you need to eat more calories than you burn. The opposite is true if you want to lose weight. It helps to view food as fuel for your body. You want to give your body the fuel it needs to accomplish your goal.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Hungry Wolf said:


> For the record- I weighed myself this morning (every wed is weigh-in)
> Today: 230.4
> Feburary 15th 2010: 279.9


Outstanding! Way to go.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Skibum said:


> HH raises a good point. If your goal is to build muscle mass you need to eat more calories than you burn. The opposite is true if you want to lose weight. It helps to view food as fuel for your body. You want to give your body the fuel it needs to accomplish your goal.


 
The hard part is trying to lose weight and build muscle mass. I started out just working out no cardio. I ganed weight and looked fatter. So I slowed down on that and did more cardio, well now I am starting to lose weight (just very slow). Also when I was working out all the time I was eating everything and the kitchen sink. That didnt help the weight. I just need to lose the belly, then start working on the muscle mass.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

whatisup02 said:


> The hard part is trying to lose weight and build muscle mass. I started out just working out no cardio. I ganed weight and looked fatter. So I slowed down on that and did more cardio, well now I am starting to lose weight (just very slow). Also when I was working out all the time I was eating everything and the kitchen sink. That didnt help the weight. I just need to lose the belly, then start working on the muscle mass.


Losing weight and gaining mass are opposite goals. If it's mass you want you need to lift heavy weights and eat. Then you use diet. That's what body builders do. You can build strength and lose fat by combining lifting, cardio, and diet but it's hard to gain mass doing so. It depends on what your goals are. I've never done it but I know a lot of people swear by the P90X program. I'm less interested in mass than I used to be. I lift to stay functionally strong but spend more time on my bike or in the pool.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

I have been too busy to work out but have changed what and how much i eat and drink and now i'm down 10lbs since this started  The sad thing is to be heathy i still have to drop another buck:sad: Its going to be a long road


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

jasonvanorder said:


> I have been too busy to work out but have changed what and how much i eat and drink and now i'm down 10lbs since this started  The sad thing is to be heathy i still have to drop another buck:sad: Its going to be a long road


It is tough finding the time. It's been a little easier for me since my kids reached driving age but it is still a challenge. I find that I do best if I think of it the same as I do my job. I never miss work even if I don't feel like coming in. I take the same approach to workouts. The thing to keep in mind about health and fitness is not only will it help you with your hunting this year it will allow you to continue the pursuit far into the future.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I was at a house last week and there was a scale in the bathroom so I stepped on it and it read 205lbs. I had just weighed myself the day before at home and was 208lbs so I figured it was wrong. Later that day I stopped by a friends work to say hi. He works in a shipping warehouse and they have a large scale they use for weighing shipments...it read 205lbs. The scale we had at home was a super cheap digital one, so I went to the store that night and bough a new one, a little nicer model. Set it up and zero'd it out and it read 205lbs. 
As of today I am down to 202lbs. If I move my baseline down assuming my scale I started with was 3-4 lbs off I am estimating I have lost about 13 lbs in the last month and a half.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

radiohead said:


> I was at a house last week and there was a scale in the bathroom so I stepped on it and it read 205lbs. I had just weighed myself the day before at home and was 208lbs so I figured it was wrong. Later that day I stopped by a friends work to say hi. He works in a shipping warehouse and they have a large scale they use for weighing shipments...it read 205lbs. The scale we had at home was a super cheap digital one, so I went to the store that night and bough a new one, a little nicer model. Set it up and zero'd it out and it read 205lbs.
> As of today I am down to 202lbs. If I move my baseline down assuming my scale I started with was 3-4 lbs off I am estimating I have lost about 13 lbs in the last month and a half.


Nice job.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

radiohead said:


> I was at a house last week and there was a scale in the bathroom so I stepped on it and it read 205lbs. I had just weighed myself the day before at home and was 208lbs so I figured it was wrong. Later that day I stopped by a friends work to say hi. He works in a shipping warehouse and they have a large scale they use for weighing shipments...it read 205lbs. The scale we had at home was a super cheap digital one, so I went to the store that night and bough a new one, a little nicer model. Set it up and zero'd it out and it read 205lbs.
> As of today I am down to 202lbs. If I move my baseline down assuming my scale I started with was 3-4 lbs off I am estimating I have lost about 13 lbs in the last month and a half.


You should consider sending that old one out to HunterHawk. Might give him some extra motivation if he saw he gained 3#'s in the blink of an eye.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Haha...I was telling my wife last night...this diet thing is easy, I just have to buy a new scale every couple weeks .



Michihunter said:


> You should consider sending that old one out to HunterHawk. Might give him some extra motivation if he saw he gained 3#'s in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

The eye opening number is 3500 calories in a pound of fat. It takes a heck of a lot of excercise to burn that.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Skibum said:


> The eye opening number is 3500 calories in a pound of fat. It takes a heck of a lot of excercise to burn that.


Tell me about it. My 10 mile bike ride, pulling my son in one of those carts only burns about 800 or so calories.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just saw this thread and I have also been on a quest to lose weight. My wife and I have been going to weight watchers, it has worked great for us, the wife is already at her goal weight and maintaining, I have lost 23 pounds and still have about 46 more to go. Want to be down around 200, may not make it by deer season, but every pound off is a great feeling. I have lost weight every week since we started in the middle of march, best part is that it isn't really a diet. Just learning to eat in moderation and eating better foods. So count me in here too, even more public accountability is great.:lol:


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

When I first saw this thread a couple of weeks ago I didn't think it would turn into this.
This is great, I need some more motovation. Since getting back into playing hockey the past year I have been focussing on more on getting into shape. Playing hockey with guys that are in their 20's was an eye opener. I am pretty conditioned to the quick hockey shifts and I can hang with most of the players. So since I have gotten a bit more serious with hockey I decided to add some more weight training and different types of cardio to my fittness program. In my first post I stated my workouts. I am pretty much focussing on a hockey related workout program, but it is an endurance/strength program. Either way it is getting me into shape. 
I have noticed I don't get winded as easily, I skate faster (due to the leg workouts), people have commented on how I am starting to look more muscular, and I am noticing how much stronger I feel on the ice.
Last night I played at a private drop in game from 8:30 to 10 pm. After words another group that had the ice rented asked if anyone wanted to stay and play with them, I was the only one that did, another hour and a half on the ice. 3 hours of hockey after 10 hours of work, followed up by another 10 hour day and then a 1 hour workout of core exercises followed up with a meal of egg whites, whole grain wheat toast with penut butter and a glass of 1% milk. (I was eating as I typed this) 
Tomorrow, after work I will do some plyometrics (jump training) and then my son and I will hit the ice arena for an open skate session (1.5 hours). Maybe if I am lucky, the wife won't mind if I go play hockey later either, three times in one week is pushing it though.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Started getting in shape about a month ago. I've been running ,bike ridding and doing different exercises with some weights . I have to say I feel much better already, but have a ways to go. I was 180 and am almost back down to 170. At 40 my metabolism isnt what it use to be.I kind of let myself go and really got out of shape. I use to run a few 5K's but got bored with them. I Found out about a crazy race called the Warrior Dash in Joliet IL. and signed up for Sat. June 19th. Mud run with 12 different obstacles on unique terrain.

Congrats to the rest of you guys and keep up the hard work!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> I just saw this thread and I have also been on a quest to lose weight. My wife and I have been going to weight watchers, it has worked great for us, the wife is already at her goal weight and maintaining, I have lost 23 pounds and still have about 46 more to go. Want to be down around 200, may not make it by deer season, but every pound off is a great feeling. I have lost weight every week since we started in the middle of march, best part is that it isn't really a diet. Just learning to eat in moderation and eating better foods. So count me in here too, even more public accountability is great.:lol:


That's great progress. Good job!


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Got on the scales again this morning and i am down another 3 pounds! Started using the tread mill again as of tuesday been getting a run in in the morning...have the wife get me up a half hour earlier so i can run for 40-45 minutes of course i have been going to bed a hour earlier to make up for getting up earlier :lol::lol:


good job guys lets keep it going,
tjstebb


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

whatisup02 said:


> Tell me about it. My 10 mile bike ride, pulling my son in one of those carts only burns about 800 or so calories.


Exactly. I figure about 50 miles equals 1 pound assuming I don't increase my caloric intake. You need to look at fitness from the big picture of nutrition (I prefer that term to diet) and excercise. Some great stories on this thread guys. Keep them coming. bucksnbows makes a great point. We all can use support and motivation. Now when I look longingly at the couch I can feel the disapproving looks from all you guys:lol:


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I commend all that are trying to get healthy, a term a prefer to losing wieght. I actually don't own a scale, never needed one before, don't see a need in the future. I like to use a tape measure and my eyes. You can be 200 lbs and be built like a muscle builder or a bowling bowl, so the tape tells the real story. I too need to get back into a more linear shape there is a bulge forming in the middle. Reading this thread gave me a little more motivation to get out there and do something and made me realize how my eating habits have changed. I used to eat 5-7 times a day now it's 1-2 times hmmm... wonder why that bulge is happening. I am helping my metabolism slow down. So that needs to change also. Keep up the work, it's good to hear, maybe this thread will motivate myself and others.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Mule Skinner said:


> I Found out about a crazy race called the Warrior Dash in Joliet IL. and signed up for Sat. June 19th. Mud run with 12 different obstacles on unique terrain.!


There is a great idea for all involved in this!!!

Who's up for finding some events and getting a group together and do one or two of them.....gives you/us another goal to work towards.

Keep up all the hard work!!!!


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

blood trail said:


> There is a great idea for all involved in this!!!
> 
> Who's up for finding some events and getting a group together and do one or two of them.....gives you/us another goal to work towards.
> 
> Keep up all the hard work!!!!


I've often thought about putting together my own tuff' man event- 5k trail run, stop and shoot a 3D target several times, bench/squat bodyweight, tractor tire roll, pond swim, heck even change a car tire for time, whatever... all scores weighted and combined. 

Gonna go put in my miles for the morning- gotta make-up for all the beer yesterday at MIS.
As my hard partying military buddy used to say "you can hoot with the owls as long as you can get up and scream with the eagles"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Down 10 lbs after 3 weeks.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

My BIL in Gaylord is doing the Medifast diet (http://www.thatsfit.com/2010/06/09/medifast-diet/) and has lost 43# in the last 6 weeks.:yikes:
The only thing he really needs, that it doesn't provide, is a leather punch!:lol:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> My BIL in Gaylord is doing the Medifast diet and has lost 43# in the last 6 weeks.:yikes:
> The only thing he really needs, that it doesn't provide, is a leather punch!:lol:



That's a lot of weight in a short period of time. Good for him but he'll have to be careful to make lifestyle changes or he'll risk finding himself back where he started a year from now.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Week three - 180

Total weight lost - 10lbs


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

[


> QUOTE=Skibum;3220456]That's a lot of weight in a short period of time. Good for him but he'll have to be careful to make lifestyle changes or he'll risk finding himself back where he started a year from now.


[/QUOTE]

I agree Skibum!
One of the benefits of the Medifast diet is that there is a "Life coach" available for counseling. It so happens that my BIL's SIL is a coach and is also in his residency.
When I talked to my BIL this weekend he was fired up. He also mentioned he celebrated his wedding anniversary at Pizza Hut and still lost 1# that day.:lol: He's well aware that Pizza Hut is going to be a rarity in his routine, so I'm seeing the changes coming. We'll see what deer camp brings this fall, we may get accused of baiting with all the veggies we'll be hauling as grociers.:chillin:

Big T


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> [


 We'll see what deer camp brings this fall, we may get accused of baiting with all the veggies we'll be hauling as grociers.:chillin:

Big T[/QUOTE]

:lol:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Hungry Wolf said:


> I've often thought about putting together my own tuff' man event- 5k trail run, stop and shoot a 3D target several times, bench/squat bodyweight, tractor tire roll, pond swim, heck even change a car tire for time, whatever... all scores weighted and combined.
> 
> Gonna go put in my miles for the morning- gotta make-up for all the beer yesterday at MIS.
> As my hard partying military buddy used to say "you can hoot with the owls as long as you can get up and scream with the eagles"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've had similar thought's about doing something like that. I was wanting to do it and incorporate shooting with it as well.....ya know get the heart rate and breathing up a bit and try and get off a good kill shot on 3D targets.

I was thinking about having obstacles in the course...climb up to a stand after a small sprint raise your bow and shoot....set up a ground blind and get the shot off.....a little log walk and off angle shot ect. ect. ect.

I'm willing to put some work into and pull off a fun event...anyone interested. Shoot some ideas and we can/will make it happen. Who know's maybe it can turn into an annual event.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Hungry Wolf said:
> 
> 
> > I've often thought about putting together my own tuff' man event- 5k trail run, stop and shoot a 3D target several times, bench/squat bodyweight, tractor tire roll, pond swim, heck even change a car tire for time, whatever... all scores weighted and combined.
> > _Posted via Mobile Device_


As long as there's different age categories so the young guys don't get embarrassed.:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> As long as there's different age categories so the young guys don't get embarrassed.:evil::lol::lol:


I'll bring some new tennis balls for your walker....that way you may still have a chance


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> blood trail said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bring some new tennis balls for your walker....that way you may still have a chance


Bring it!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh man, the old guy bantering has started!

You guys just stock up on your Viagra and Geritol and leave the physical stuff to us youngin's


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

If any of you are interested. 

I have a nice Weider Olympic Bench for sale, comes with a leg extension/curl, lat puldown, preacher curl and over 200 lbs of free weights. Also have a couple sets of collars and some interlocking 1/2x18x18 inch foam pads for the floor.
It all is good shape!!

I'll let it all go for $200. PM me if your interested


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> Oh man, the old guy bantering has started!
> 
> You guys just stock up on your Viagra and Geritol and leave the physical stuff to us youngin's


The young bull says "Lets run down and breed a cow."

The old bull says "Let's walk down down and breed them all."


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

Skibum said:


> The young bull says "Lets run down and breed a cow."
> 
> The old bull says "Let's walk down down and breed them all."


Ha Ha.... nice politically correct version of that one...

It sounds like something needs to happen in order to establish some real bragging rights around here. (Lol- me thinks I'm digging my own grave) I can probably host some kind of event but it would need to be before early to mid-August if we want to use the property. I'm just south of AnnArbor near Cabela's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Skibum said:


> The young bull says "Lets run down and breed a cow."
> 
> The old bull says "Let's walk down down and breed them all."


Or to put it into context with this thread, the difference between burning 200 calories or 2,000


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hungry Wolf said:


> Ha Ha.... nice politically correct version of that one...
> 
> It sounds like something needs to happen in order to establish some real bragging rights around here. (Lol- me thinks I'm digging my own grave) I can probably host some kind of event but it would need to be before early to mid-August if we want to use the property. I'm just south of AnnArbor near Cabela's.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let's do it AT Cabela's!:idea:


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

This is great guys. I haven't checked the thread in a while. Seems like everyone is pretty motivated. Since the old guys like to talk so much there should be some kind of final event come August or September. "The Ultimate Michigan Sportsman" or some kind of title for the winner. Everyone that enters should be able to enter an event that way the bikers, runners, tire rollers, etc have there strong event. Get Cabelas to sponsor and we could all do runs with bows in slings or something. On foot, archery biathalon could be fun as an event. I see this turning into a crazy version of the woodsman games you see on ESPN.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Down to 199! First time I've been under 200lbs in about 7 years.
Still eating good, focusing on trying to eat dinner no later than 5pm with no meals after that, portion control on my meals, and running about 3 miles a day 4 - 5 days per week.
Drinking lots of water too. 

Wife and I leave next Thursday for a 4 day getaway to an all inclusive in the Riviera Maya to celebrate our 7 year anniversary, I 'm sure I'll put a few pounds on their but hopefully not too much.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

radiohead said:


> Down to 199! First time I've been under 200lbs in about 7 years.
> Still eating good, focusing on trying to eat dinner no later than 5pm with no meals after that, portion control on my meals, and running about 3 miles a day 4 - 5 days per week.
> Drinking lots of water too.
> 
> Wife and I leave next Thursday for a 4 day getaway to an all inclusive in the Riviera Maya to celebrate our 7 year anniversary, I 'm sure I'll put a few pounds on their but hopefully not too much.


Way to go man!! That's awesome. 

And Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

radiohead said:


> Down to 199! First time I've been under 200lbs in about 7 years.
> Still eating good, focusing on trying to eat dinner no later than 5pm with no meals after that, portion control on my meals, and running about 3 miles a day 4 - 5 days per week.
> Drinking lots of water too.
> 
> Wife and I leave next Thursday for a 4 day getaway to an all inclusive in the Riviera Maya to celebrate our 7 year anniversary, I 'm sure I'll put a few pounds on their but hopefully not too much.



Drink lots of tap water while you are there. That ought to do it...


Seriously, great job. Happy anniversery.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Went today and I lost another pound. Can't beat that with a stick as far as I am concerned. I really am amazed at how much better I feel. I used to come from work plop down on the couch and fill my face. Then usually never moved the rest of the night, always felt tired. Now we are both way more active and we can actually stay up at night and watch the end of the tigers games. Getting a lot more stuff done around the house nowadays too. 

Radiohead congrats, and enjoy the vacation you will be amazed at how much weight you won't gain. We went to Alaska for a week long cruise, and I still lost weight.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

radiohead said:


> Down to 199! First time I've been under 200lbs in about 7 years.
> Still eating good, focusing on trying to eat dinner no later than 5pm with no meals after that, portion control on my meals, and running about 3 miles a day 4 - 5 days per week.
> Drinking lots of water too.
> 
> Wife and I leave next Thursday for a 4 day getaway to an all inclusive in the Riviera Maya to celebrate our 7 year anniversary, I 'm sure I'll put a few pounds on their but hopefully not too much.


Got another new scale huh?:lol: Congrats bud. You will do M-S proud down there on the Riviera in your Speedo.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Man...scared by my own visual!
LOL



Michihunter said:


> Got another new scale huh?:lol: Congrats bud. You will do M-S proud down there on the Riviera in your Speedo.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Keep up the good work fellas. When u all get in shape come out here and chase some critters with me 

I'm up to 174 ha...gained a whole pound...pretty weak but ill take it...I need to start eating more and get some cardio going. Antelope is aug 15 and it gets mighty hot out there and if your cardio isn't to good and u don't stay hydrated it feels more like work than hunting! Doesn't help when u keep getting schooled by those smart little suckers and its 90 degrees out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

HunterHawk said:


> Keep up the good work fellas. When u all get in shape come out here and chase some critters with me
> 
> I'm up to 174 ha...gained a whole pound...pretty weak but ill take it...I need to start eating more and get some cardio going. Antelope is aug 15 and it gets mighty hot out there and if your cardio isn't to good and u don't stay hydrated it feels more like work than hunting! Doesn't help when u keep getting schooled by those smart little suckers and its 90 degrees out
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



HH-glad to see you are still feeling well and still at it. I imagine it will be tough to gain weight while doing lots of cardio. Just eat, eat and eat. (Don't forget your good fats). Keep up the good work bro!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah im not going to do a lot of carido.... but the 24 hour fitness dude that came to our inservice training the other day said that you still need cardio to keep your bloodflow going well so you can keep up enough energy to work out harder... or something to that extent!

i ate a burrito on the way home and weighed myself and i was 176 :lol: is that cheating? hahaha


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

Just got back from my morning run... out of juice to have with my whey, stole some of the kids Apple Jacks for the simple carbs... Sweet baby Jesus that was good! Rivaled a cold beer on a hot day. Just wanted to share.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Down 13 after 4 weeks.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Well done!
Keep it up.



November Sunrise said:


> Down 13 after 4 weeks.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I've come to the conclusion that the carmel Frappe's from McDonalds are going to have to go. Even without the whip cream, they pack nearly 500 calories into a medium cup!


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> Down 13 after 4 weeks.


Good job NS! Only 37 more to go...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

No change, 180#
I actually splurged and went to the new Golden Corral here in Grand Rapids. Ugh, that was a mistake.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Man...if you're going to splurge make it count. If I am splurging it sure as hell isn't going to be at the Golden Corral:lol:




diztortion said:


> No change, 180#
> I actually splurged and went to the new Golden Corral here in Grand Rapids. Ugh, that was a mistake.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

radiohead said:


> Man...if you're going to splurge make it count. If I am splurging it sure as hell isn't going to be at the Golden Corral:lol:


My grandparents are so fond of it down in Florida. Every time they come back they tell me how great the food is and about the reasonable price. I wanted to check it out. Turned out it wasn't any different than any other buffet.


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

diztortion said:


> No change, 180#
> I actually splurged and went to the new Golden Corral here in Grand Rapids. Ugh, that was a mistake.


Don't look at it like that... All you did was a temporary 'bulk'


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

Posted this in the regular WT forum but wanted to make sure you guys saw it also...

Would like to announce the first annual 'Bow Hunters Challenge' 
(for lack of a better name... still working on it.)

Blood trail and I have been knocking our brains together to come up with some kind of event that will challenge bow hunters beyond the normal 3D course. This event was/is inspired by November Sunrise's thread Getting in shape for deer season. If you haven't read it go take a look- lots of good info. and motivation!

So anyway- blood trail and I have tenatively come up with a event that we think will challenge and test not only our bowhunting (shooting) skills but also our physical fitness as well. Basically it will be archery shoot with a wide range of shot scenarios interwoven into a physical fitness challenge. 

We are still in the brainstorming process so feel free to jump in with any ideas (but be quick we are planning on finalizing this thing in a week so as to hold the event toward the end of july). The rough framework of what we have so far is as follows:

30-40 arrows total. (5 arrows per shoot station)
In-between stations a fitness challenge. (distance runs, simulated deer drag, bodyweight exercises, etc...) The idea is to challenge you during the archery shot more so than a typical session on the range. (elevated heart rate, and a little pressure to simulate buck fever!) We have already brainstormed some pretty creative shot scenarios!

Scoring will be a combination of your shooting and fitness skills. We are thinking of an overall competition as well as age brackets. (Going to see how the old bulls and young bulls stack up I will even create a 'Geezer class if need be- you know who you are)

We will hold this event at my farm (just south of AnnArbor very close to Cabela's). We are looking strongly at July 24th. Right now we are problably going to ask for a 5$ donation to charity (not sure which one yet, I'm partial to St. Judes but 'catch a dream' has also been mentioned)- I will provide chips and hotdogs after the event and also put on a bon-fire. It will be BYOB so we can 're-carb' after the event .

We are looking to get as many MS members as possible and perhaps make this an annual thing. We are currently working on prizes (for winners or just door prizes) but at least there will be some serious bragging rights at stake. 

So that blood trail and I don't spend the day running around against just each other I'd like to get at least 10-12 confirmed competitors. Feel free to bring your family, and I can probably have some tents set up as well. 

Feel free to post in this thread with any ideas or suggestions. Let me know if you'd like to help as well or have anything else you could offer. 

I really hope this will be a chance for Bow Hunters to gather and challenge and imporove ourselves while making new friends and sharing the great sport we all love.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I know who I am.:16suspect

I'll check my calendar at home tonight and verify tomorrow. It sounds like a blast and if my schedule permits I'm in!
The $5.00 donation is a GREAT idea. I'd also help if possible.
I have a mountain bike with a bow holder set up on the handle bars that could be incorporated into the challenge. Just let me know.
What do you say November Sunrise? You in?

Big T


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Good idea of the Bike with the bow holder, I think I could get a couple bikes as well and put holders on them.

Hope to see a good turn out.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Down 14 lbs after 5 weeks.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> Down 14 lbs after 5 weeks.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

:lol: Great story.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

What a coincidence as Ill be writing an article on this subject next month. The majority of the most skillful and consistently successful deer hunters that I know keep themselves in good physical condition. That being said, people that maintain good physical fitness will also enjoy the hunt much more and will certainly do it more safely. I have always kept myself in good condition and this will be my 38th deer season coming up this year. Heres what I currently do to stay on top of my hunting game:

I have a bird dog and he is my fitness trainer. I walk a lot and typically walk for an hour or more every day, weather permitting. I also swim whenever I can too. I do regular light workouts indoors about every other day. These consist of 50 push-ups, 50 sit-ups and two sets of 40 pull-ups. I do curls and full range of motion exercises (bad shoulder) with light weights. I also work out on a speed bag and a body bag when Im home. I shoot my bow on and off all year, but starting in August I try to shoot at least 20 arrows every day and keep it up all though the bow season. I also pull my bow back over and over every day too to strengthen those bow drawing muscles. I also do a lot of manual labor all year too to keep in shape. I cut my own wood for my wood stoves, cut my grass with a push mower and otherwise just do things the hard way a lot to keep in shape. All spring and summer I crank my big boat up onto the trailer about 10 times a week. Because I exercise a fair amount I can eat (and drink) about anything I want and dont seem to ever gain any weight. I have a lot of overweight heredity too, but Ive been 185 since 1983, which I consider a good weight for my build.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Haha nice story NS.... i didnt lift much at the msu buildings:lol:

i would go back to my old high school where i would get out lifted by high schoolers:lol: not sure what is worse.... im thinking the high schoolers:lol:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

HunterHawk said:


> Haha nice story NS.... i didnt lift much at the msu buildings:lol:
> 
> i would go back to my old high school where i would get out lifted by high schoolers:lol: not sure what is worse.... im thinking the high schoolers:lol:



My daughter is an all-state sprinter. She weighs 120# and can squat more than I can:lol:


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Skibum said:


> My daughter is an all-state sprinter. She weighs 120# and can squat more than I can:lol:


The weight training regimen that most high school athletes now follow is very impressive. 

Kudos to your daughter on her all state status. That's a great accomplishment.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> I'm 6'4, so the 199 is a little agressive, but for some reason that number has gotten me fired up, so that is my mission. That's just the short term though - important thing is the long term, and I really don't want to spend any more of my life above 210.


I'm 6'2" and 165... and I'm not underweight.

At 6'4" medically ideal body weight is 155-205lbs.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> I drink beer when I feel like it. Eat anything that looks good- although I don't like candy. Exercise through golf (walking), hockey, and softball. If you count carrying around 2 young kids as exercise, you can count that too I guess. Have weighed 170-175 for the past 7 years.
> 
> Ahhhhh, to be 25. :evil:


I...

Don't really exercise at all. 

Drink beer all the time.

Eat about 2lbs of candy per week.

...and I'm 6'2", 165lbs. Which is 1" taller, and 5 lbs heaver than I was at 12 years old. I still wear the same pants size I did when I started 7th grade.

...and I'm 35.

Of course the difference is - I'm just as thin as ever, but I'm in so much worse shape it's amazing.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I am back at it...3 mile run today after a month long sabbatical.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good job RH. Stick with it.


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm 27, 5'9 152lbs. Bench 215lbs. Run 3 miles in 21 minutes.


I eat nothing but good food with the occasional cheat meals, drinking every other week, etc.


Typical day I eat: 

5egg whites
6 cups of oatmeal
2 glasses of milk
3 apples
2 cups cottage cheese
1 chicken breast
1 salmon fillet
1Salad
6oz Tuna
1 Banana 
1 Protein Shake
Snack

~3000-3500 calories



I just can't justify not feeling this good everyday. Everytime I slip up and drop back into "normal people" habits I get super depressed for some reason. I just keep making goals for myself and trying to achieve them. Right now I want to get my bodyweight up to 160, then eventually 170. I think I'll be 30 by the time that happens. It's all gradual.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Down 19 lbs after 8 weeks.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Down 19 lbs after 8 weeks.


Keep it up bro! I'm gonna give it another shot starting soon.. I hope!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

diztortion said:


> Keep it up bro! I'm gonna give it another shot starting soon.. I hope!


Feel like I got into a little bit more of a groove this past week. Most of the previous three weeks I was on the road, and at least in my case it's just not as easy to maintain good habits when traveling. This past week though was pretty good in terms of diet and exercise. I'm focusing on planning at least a day in advance in terms of what I'm going to eat, in order to avoid impulse meals, which in my case seem to inevitably be junk food oriented. 

I've also been searching for a while for some type of aerobic exercise that doesn't irritate my bad knee - I was hoping that the elliptical machine would work but unfortunately it leads to more knee pain than I want to deal with. Decided this past week just to commit to the boring old treadmill, so now after I'm done lifting weights I'm getting on the treadmill, setting it on somewhat of an incline, and walking at a very brisk pace. Found out that although I can walk all day at a casual pace, at a brisk pace I don't last very long. My plan is to add one minute of workout time each session (M-W-F) on the treadmill, until I can maintain the same pace for 30 minutes.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Have you tried biking or swimming for aerobic excercise that doesn't pound your knee? 

19 lbs? Man, that is awesome.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Skibum said:


> Have you tried biking or swimming for aerobic excercise that doesn't pound your knee?
> 
> 19 lbs? Man, that is awesome.


Swim like a rock, and genuinely don't like it, so that's out.

The biking is weird in that on my previous bike I could ride and it was great - no pain. My oldest son managed to crash it last August and bent the frame, so I picked up another bike last September and have been out probably a dozen times since then, and every single time I'm limping the next day. It seems like I have it set up the same way in terms of seat placement, handlebars, etc, but something's obviously different - don't know if it's a bike issue or a knee issue.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been paddling up stream for a couple months now. Man nothing like a good work out on a river or a lake. paddling or rowing is great exercise and the scenery takes the mind off the agony.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

November Sunrise said:


> Swim like a rock, and genuinely don't like it, so that's out.
> 
> The biking is weird in that on my previous bike I could ride and it was great - no pain. My oldest son managed to crash it last August and bent the frame, so I picked up another bike last September and have been out probably a dozen times since then, and every single time I'm limping the next day. It seems like I have it set up the same way in terms of seat placement, handlebars, etc, but something's obviously different - don't know if it's a bike issue or a knee issue.


Pain in the front of your knee or back when you ride? If it is in the front try raising your seat. If it is in the back try lowering it. Go in small increments. A visit to your local bike shop for fitting help might be worth it.

Swimming is tough. It is very dependent on technique. I got the bright idea to do a triathlon so I've been forced to train in the water. The best I can say is I've got to where swimming is better than running but I HATE running.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Skibum said:


> Pain in the front of your knee or back when you ride? If it is in the front try raising your seat. If it is in the back try lowering it. Go in small increments. A visit to your local bike shop for fitting help might be worth it.
> 
> Swimming is tough. It is very dependent on technique. I got the bright idea to do a triathlon so I've been forced to train in the water. The best I can say is I've got to where swimming is better than running but I HATE running.


Front of knee. I think taking it into the shop for fitting is probably the answer. Meanwhile, I'm going to keep laboring away on the treadmill.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> I have been paddling up stream for a couple months now. Man nothing like a good work out on a river or a lake. paddling or rowing is great exercise and the scenery takes the mind off the agony.


That actually sounds fun. I could get into that.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> That actually sounds fun. I could get into that.


 Its about the only exercise i enjoy doing. Its great for the stomach, arms, chest and respiratory. 2-400 bucks for a boat a paddle or oars and a pdf and your ready to go. Oh yeah, a river or a lake helps.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

4 weeks and 19.6#. I'm still on pace for 40# in 60 days!


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Rock on T!
Any info yet on this triathalon?



QDMAMAN said:


> 4 weeks and 19.6#. I'm still on pace for 40# in 60 days!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> radiohead said:
> 
> 
> > Rock on T!
> > Any info yet on this triathalon?


Not sure if they have a date saved for 2011 yet but it will be around the first weekend in June.
http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/discussion/directory/link-detail.asp?linkid=12362

Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

5 weeks and 20.4#. This week was a tough one for some reason. Maybe it was the wedding reception Saturday night.:idea::lol: I was hoping to dip below 230# for the first time in 15 years or so.
This weekend will be my son's wedding so if I can keep from gaining it will be a small victory.
I really noticed a huge difference in my stamina when I moved a heavy Gorilla hang on stand a 1/4 mile from the house Saturday in the heat. Had it down (from 20'), moved, rehung (@ 22'), and back to the house in an hour, and felt great.

(not as) Big T


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Not sure if they have a date saved for 2011 yet but it will be around the first weekend in June.
> http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/discussion/directory/link-detail.asp?linkid=12362
> 
> Big T



I just caught back up. I'm in if it doesn't conflict with my daughters graduation.


Oh dear Lord what have I done :yikes::


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> 5 weeks and 20.4#. This week was a tough one for some reason. Maybe it was the wedding reception Saturday night.:idea::lol: I was hoping to dip below 230# for the first time in 15 years or so.
> This weekend will be my son's wedding so if I can keep from gaining it will be a small victory.
> I really noticed a huge difference in my stamina when I moved a heavy Gorilla hang on stand a 1/4 mile from the house Saturday in the heat. Had it down (from 20'), moved, rehung (@ 22'), and back to the house in an hour, and felt great.
> 
> (not as) Big T


Tony- That's a good post and brings up a good point. I too have noticed quite a difference in my ability do things much easier. Case in point- usually I am somewhat out of shape in the fall after a summer of partying with junk food and beer; This year however has been different- much less beer and kept up on the exercises... In years past I would always sweat when going to and from my stands, even if I layered and was not fully dressed until in the stand. I always had to spray down real well and wash my clothing often. THIS year however I've noticed no sweat rings on my under layers and am actually not sweaty on even the longer walks in or out. I can't help but believe this has contributed to my scent control program.

BTW- I'm not really losing anymore weight but kind of hovering at 230ish. However the 4 pack is slowly turning into a 6 pack and the wife is 'taking notice' 

BTW2- Little tip for this weekend- I've been told that you will burn a ton of calories and get 'ripped' by doing the some serious disco moves to the _Bee Gees-- Stayin' Alive_ or even _Carl Douglas-- Kung Fu Fighting_... I've also got it from a good source that it works best after a number of drinks (so you are properly hydrated) Feel free to post any videos for our entertainment...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Hungry Wolf said:
> 
> 
> > BTW2- Little tip for this weekend- I've been told that you will burn a ton of calories and get 'ripped' by doing the some serious disco moves to the _Bee Gees-- Stayin' Alive_ or even _Carl Douglas-- Kung Fu Fighting_... I've also got it from a good source that it works best after a number of drinks (so you are properly hydrated) Feel free to post any videos for our entertainment...


NO!! This is a family site and I don't want to get banned.:lol::lol:
And...I don't want to pull another hammy this close to the rut.:lol:


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

214 this morning. 

Down 36 .... 15 more to go.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> November Sunrise said:
> 
> 
> > 214 this morning.
> ...


Outstanding NS!!!!
As of this a.m. I'm down 22.8# even after spending the weekend with a Thursday small family reunion dinner, rehearsal dinner, pre wedding breakfast, pre wedding lunch, reception dinner, a Sunday brunch at the gift opening, and hosting my Dad from Idaho for dinner Monday night.:yikes:
Seems nice not to be eating all the time again.:lol::lol::lol:

Big T


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Outstanding NS!!!!
> As of this a.m. I'm down 22.8# even after spending the weekend with a Thursday small family reunion dinner, rehearsal dinner, pre wedding breakfast, pre wedding lunch, reception dinner, a Sunday brunch at the gift opening, and hosting my Dad from Idaho for dinner Monday night.:yikes:
> Seems nice not to be eating all the time again.:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Big T


That's justifiable, as his wedding was an occasion that deserves some celebratory feasting. Congrats to him and his new bride and the whole family.

I've been on a soup kick lately. Glass of cider first thing in the morning, a round or two of fruit throughout the morning, somewhat sensible lunch, and then soup for dinner. Working pretty well.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

November Sunrise ordering his soup.








November Sunrise said:


> That's justifiable, as his wedding was an occasion that deserves some celebratory feasting. Congrats to him and his new bride and the whole family.
> 
> I've been on a soup kick lately. Glass of cider first thing in the morning, a round or two of fruit throughout the morning, somewhat sensible lunch, and then soup for dinner. Working pretty well.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

radiohead said:


> November Sunrise ordering his soup


:lol: - I'd forgotten about that. Great stuff.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm going to start this the first of December. 

http://www.mensjournal.com/trainingprogram/print/


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Skibum said:


> I'm going to start this the first of December.
> 
> http://www.mensjournal.com/trainingprogram/print/


That looks good. 

I've been following the same routine in the weight room since May, doing full body workouts M-W-F mornings. It's starting to get boring and I've hit a plateau with most of my routine. My final session in the weight room will either be next Wednesday or Friday and then I'm going to take a break and transition into hunting mode. 

My plan is to then jump back into some form of strength training on Monday December 13th. I'm thinking about starting with a heavy calisthenic and dumb bell routine in the basement for the first month or so and then trying a P90X cycle. If that works I'll then move back into a weight room routine in April.

Only thing certain is I need some variety in my routine once I get going again. I also want to do everything possible to not drop the ball and slip back into bad eating or exercise habits over the Christmas and New Year timeframe.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

End of week 7 and down 25.4#! This last week was a good one as I lost what I gained the week before plus some. Now at 227.6# (live weight not f/d).
Leaving for the steep hills of Ohio next Wednesday with Pez and Hungrywolf so I'm hoping to hit 225 or lower. I'll need some carbs in me to run those hills for 5 days and the thought of drinking diet shakes and fiber bars for 5 days just puts a damper on the trip. Far be it from me to be a kill joy!:lol:

(not as) Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I survived and thrived in Ohio. Those hills are steep, 600' vertically to cover 300' horizontally!:yikes:
I did hit my mark of 225# before leaving and only gained 1# over the week of eating granola bars, trail mix, pizza, Subway, and a couple barely pops (carbs ). What a treat!
As of this morning I hit the 30# mark @ 223#! Another 10-13# and I'll be a happy camper!

(not as) Big T


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Awesome. Makes a big difference doesn't it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Skibum said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Makes a big difference doesn't it?
> > _Posted via Mobile Device_


You bethca! I'm a mere image of my former self.:lol::lol:
I feel great and with all the hours spent on stand last week in Ohio I never had fatigue or back pain however...I did sweat a bit going in (UP)! :yikes::lol:
It was 600' up for every 300' out.:lol:
Shouldn't be long before my waist size matches my inseam again. I think the last time that happened I was a senior in high school.:lol:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

You could just get longer pants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Skibum said:
> 
> 
> > You could just get longer pants.
> > _Posted via Mobile Device_


BRILLIANT!!! All these waisted years!!:lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> WALLEYE SEEKER said:
> 
> 
> > Boy this an old thread well this year i did take it pretty serious im down 55lbs and 100 points on my cholestoral as well .


That's AWESOME WS! Congrats!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Hey puss,:evil:
> My goal for the balance of 2012 is to maintain my running routine (7-9 miles/ week) as well as to AT LEAST maintain my current weight until then.
> Deer season diets and the holidays have been traditionally BRUTAL for me so making this adjustment in my lifestyle will be a huge leap for me.
> I'll get back in the pool in Jan. As well, maybe another Tri is in my future, we'll see, I would get to participate in the over 50 category now! T


 


QDMAMAN said:


> A body in motion tends to stay in motion!
> Good job 88!


 Thanks! Now I just have to keep it up and not be such a puss about it 
Holiday season is definitely brutal on the diet.last year for Christmas break I gained 13 lbs from Moms cooking. Then I lost it in two weeks when I got back, thank God for being young and having a lightning fast metabolism :lol:
My gf did a sprint this past summer and loved it, next step is her talking me into doing one this year.



WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Boy this an old thread well this year i did take it pretty serious im down 55lbs and 100 points on my cholestoral as well .


 That is nothing short of amazing! Keep up the good work and keep those numbers down!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Boy this an old thread ....


There's a reason it was "revived". A lot of "goals" were laid out in this thread. Maybe a few will be reminded and get back after them. It's never to late to start!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> There's a reason it was "revived". A lot of "goals" were laid out in this thread. Maybe a few will be reminded and get back after them. It's never to late to start!


Yep. This could almost be a sticky. Too many hunters leave the sport due to physical limitations as they get older that are *completely preventable*.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Skibum said:


> Yep. This could almost be a sticky. Too many hunters leave the sport due to physical limitations as they get older that are *completely preventable*.


Preventable indeed!

What's awful is the few that die from heart attacks while hunting, usually from dragging deer. I read a study a couple years ago that showed the comparisons between a stress test and hunting with regard to maximal heart rate. There were several participants that didn't show blockages while doing the stress test but did while hunting due to having higher heart rates during hunting than during a maximal treadmill test. Absolutely astonishing.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> 88luneke said:
> 
> 
> > Preventable indeed!
> ...


I've often opined that I would die happy if I could die while hunting, but then I think of my family and the inconvience for them of field dressing and dragging me out.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know what I have been doing wrong, I have been using this bowflex all season and haven't been losing any weight, just dry clothes, lol


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Figured its about time to drag this to the top again. Followed this thread for a while but never really participated. I'm happy to say I'm down 29 pounds in about 5 weeks and would like to see another 40 gone by deer season. Realized last year hanging my lone wolf everyday that something needed to change. Haven't really started to exercise much but just changed all my eating habits. Would like to start training,doing 5k's, and really getting serious. 

How is everyone else doing coming out of hibernation from this winter.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Being down 29 in 5 weeks is remarkable! Keep it up!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Hunt other game, fish for anything that swims, swim, dive, work, make love at least once a day, gather wild edibles 12 months/year, water, downhill & x-country snow ski, trapping, rodeo, backpack/hike, hardcourt/beach volleyball, box/martial arts, garden/farm/habitat/food plots......the list could go on and on.....anything outdoors....


----------

